# Pse Dominator tuning



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Wondering how much at rest cam lean you see on the lower cam. i am pretty anal about that stuff but i do realize at some point not much can be done without a stack of limbs to try. My dom. 3d is brand new just set the sync and checked the draw length. Waiting on some parts to start shooting it. With an arrow across the cam by the center of the string the straight edge is 1/4" away to the right. This isnt out of the ordinary i've had this on multiple hoyts i've had.

Now i havent paper tuned or shot the bow yet but do you think a limb swap is in order?
I know from past bows that it will shoot this way just fine. but was hoping for some expirienced pse tuners. 
I have not checked cam lean at full draw but i like to have the cams as straight as possible before tuning.


----------



## buffclock (Oct 26, 2012)

My Dom. 3D Had 1/2 inch at the middle of the string. After two trips to PSE they change the two bottom limbs. This corrected the lean just fine. It has O lean now. PSE first tried to adjust with spacers which just moved the lean over but did not correct it. The spacers may fix your 1/4 inch. Ask for Jenny Anderson at PSE, I am sure that she can get it fixed.

good luck


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

It'll cost you a little time but I would take down the bow and log the limb stiffnes ID numbers corresponding to their locations. Then I would call CS and ask for the recipe of "stiffer/softer" for the upper and lower limbs. If your checks out then start tuning. I'm new to ME cams so I don't know what they like. I'll check my 3D and see where the lower cam leans and get back to you. I do know that the stock spacing moves both cams to the left and the string does not line up with the threaded riser holes. All I've done so far is a little yoke tuning, a little cable tuning to align marks and tune a nock height issue and moved the rest to the left a little to get BS and Fletched shafts to hit together at 20yds.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Ok i pulled the bow down to put the bomar rocker pins in. Worth the money for sure.
I set the lower cam almost all the way to the cable side and got zero lean at brace. Set top the same. This got me more lean than i like at full draw to the left from cable load.
I moved the cam back to center a 1/32 and got a very nice middle ground. I have about 3/16 of lean measured from edge at the center of the string and no lean at full draw. i still have very solid contact with the stops.
Put my TT spring steel on and set 1/16 nock high. 
First shot through paper very slight left tear. Add one to left yoke one out on the right. 
Second shot bullet hole. 10yd no fletch bullet hole too.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Played with my grip a little during paper tuning fletched shafts and very happy to see that this bow is not picky with the grip like my last alpha elite was. Was able to get a almost perfect hole no matter what. 

Now i did not pull the lims and check def. #'s maybe after the super busy indoor 3d season i will but as long as it shoot satisfactory i will leave it for now. 
I would think a stiffer limb on Bottom right would be in order but this bow is no worse than any other hoyt i've played with.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I moved both my cams over to the right the thickness of the smaller plastic shim and re-tuned. Bare shafts moved way right so I chased them with the rest, added one twist to the LH yoke and took one out of the RH yoke, unscrewed my D-loop up two turns and it's all good now. Both cams straightened out a bit from where they started which was a nice outcome. String is in the center of the opening and the stopper, scope is centered in the "shoot thru" and I'm happy. I'm kinda liking the ABB threads as they are holding up well and the peep does not move, anywhere.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

i put a thread up in the PSE thread with some pics of mine. What is the washer arrangment you have on the top cam. Called pse who was no help. Only one gal in support today who was flipping through papers when asked a question LOL

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1915131


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I just worked on an 11' Moneymaker I bought on AT. I too had pretty bad lower cam lean and a right tear I could not do anything with. I called customer service and was lucky enough to get Jenny. It was recommended I tear the bow down and check limb deflection numbers. I could not find the 3 digit numbers but decided to swap the two lower limbs. The limb swap made a major improvement to the lower cam lean, I probably have about 1/8" to 1/4" to the right @ string center. The bow not shoots bullet holes on paper and bare shafts out to 25 yards nicely.


----------

